# Damn I love whiskies



## casperwhiskey (Jan 16, 2011)

New to the collection 
 Utica, NY 1868-1878


----------



## casperwhiskey (Jan 16, 2011)

I love Whiskey bottles!!!


----------



## casperwhiskey (Jan 16, 2011)

Whiskey


----------



## sandchip (Jan 16, 2011)

Beautiful!  I always wanted a V&S.  Good for you, man.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice display of booze!  I like ornate whiskeys as well.  Very classy designs.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 16, 2011)

You ever run across a JAS. A. CLARK OLD BOURBON WHISKEY ?

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-40636/tm.htm


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 16, 2011)

I love whiskeys too... Sweet bottle


----------



## casperwhiskey (Jan 16, 2011)

Never seen the Clark, Looks like the RB Cutter except it's later. very rare. The only Clark's that I have in my collection is a G.H. Clark's,Bourbon Co, KY whisky  fifth.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jan 16, 2011)

SWEET looking glass David !
 Congrats on your new addition !!!!!


----------



## casperwhiskey (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Brian,
   Are you going to Columbia or Baltimore? Give me a heads up if you are.
 David


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jan 17, 2011)

David ,
  I will do ! I haven't been able to make a Show in awhile. It seems like all I have time for is work , work , and more work here lately .
 I will give you a heads up if I get some free time and get to attend either one .
 Brian


----------



## rlynch (Feb 12, 2011)

saw this citron V&S in person - much more impressive in person - pics just don't do it justice


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey Reggie,

 Nice to see you here. Hope you'll ad to the discussion more often. I've enjoyed, borrowed from, and many times cited your excellent site on these very pages.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 12, 2011)

Great looking display!


----------



## CazDigger (Feb 13, 2011)

That Vivard & Sheehan is very rare! I know a few local collectors that would kill for one. Sheehan later made a Duffy's copycat in clear Sheehans Canada Malt Whiskey. Same shape, monogram and various sizes from qt down to sample, just like Duffy's.-


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Feb 13, 2011)

Great lookin' handled whiskey! I have a rare on coming soon, too.


----------



## CreekWalker (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow , great whiskies! Love those colors. Here we have embossed clear glass whisky bottles, amber unembossed types ,clear cylinder whiskys embossed, with occasional color variation. Any older and they're stoneware. That's a sharp group!


----------

